# I keep passing gas without knowing, what may be the cause?



## xhua (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello, I'm a 15 year old girl who starting having uncontrollable flatulence exactly 11 months ago, and today, the symptoms are worse than ever. Although this isn't exactly a 'problem' or 'disease' it lead me to isolation from my classmates and embarrassment. My classmates think I f..art on purpose (I'm a freshmen so I don't know anyone), and today one of them told the other that they should just threaten me to stop farting, and they were sitting right next to me. It was humiliating and hurtful, but I've dealt with these comments and unforgiving stares a lot of times already. Yesterday, another person sitting next to me, was telling the people around me how 'she'll definitely be missed.' 'She,' referring to me. It was hard to pretend not to hear anything, but I managed to turn my head away without staring at them.

I'm not sure if this problem is more psychological or physical, but I'm sure it has to do with my well-being overall. I noticed that every time I became anxious, the symptoms worsen (at least in my mind, I notice more reactions). I think everyone who has this problem also faces some sort of psychological problem, but I'm not sure.

Anyhow, most of the time when the smell arrives, THERE'S NO FEELING AT ALL*** Although sometimes I do feel gas coming out in lumps or bubbles (It's indescribable). Also, most of the time I cannot smell it, although sometimes I can catch whiffs of it. Normal people fart 14-20 times a day, but I pass gass more than 30 times per day (already 5-10 in mornings and knowingly throughout the day for each class).

I went to the doctor and they said that I might be constipated. She told me to take laxatives for TWO MONTHS, but I didn't want to do that, so I'm taking it a week or two before I see her again. My bowel movements always feel incomplete, as if there was another piece of stool stuck there even though when I wipe, there's nothing. I have a bowel movement almost everyday, and I am hydrated (at least for these past two weeks I am). I'm also always bloated, and whenever I'm bloated this gas problem gets worse. At first I thought I had body odor, because I keep smelling a rotten food smell, but people around me has been hinting that it's just the smell of 'farts' (they delivered the message rudely), so I'm guessing it must be from flatulence.

Please please please tell me what is the problem and how can I solve it! At this rate my classmates will DESPISE ME without getting to know me at all!


----------



## Apoorvc7 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey I am suffering through a similar type of problem, could you please contact me? It would mean the world to me. Contact ASAP!


----------



## Pluto (Oct 12, 2021)

xhua said:


> Hello, I'm a 15 year old girl who starting having uncontrollable flatulence exactly 11 months ago, and today, the symptoms are worse than ever. Although this isn't exactly a 'problem' or 'disease' it lead me to isolation from my classmates and embarrassment. My classmates think I f..art on purpose (I'm a freshmen so I don't know anyone), and today one of them told the other that they should just threaten me to stop farting, and they were sitting right next to me. It was humiliating and hurtful, but I've dealt with these comments and unforgiving stares a lot of times already. Yesterday, another person sitting next to me, was telling the people around me how 'she'll definitely be missed.' 'She,' referring to me. It was hard to pretend not to hear anything, but I managed to turn my head away without staring at them.
> 
> I'm not sure if this problem is more psychological or physical, but I'm sure it has to do with my well-being overall. I noticed that every time I became anxious, the symptoms worsen (at least in my mind, I notice more reactions). I think everyone who has this problem also faces some sort of psychological problem, but I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


Well it started when you are 15 so it is unlikely dietary or a genetic condition. Your problem is jews. It is likely you turned down a Jewish boy at sometime or your parents offended a Jewish man in some way so they are punishing you by poisoning in some way. I've had your issue since 12 I'm 42 now it has never gone away. But I can give you pointers. Rectal dusche I use after I deficicate daily. Because you actually do have stuff still in there and your butt is not closing cause you got poop hanging out. Lucky for you I had 20 years of suffering to figure it out. I would walk around for the rest of the day with my ass feeling open and it would eventually close back after the feces broke down from sweat or activity. Also a yellow mucus cause when your ass is inflamed from incomplete bowl it secretes yellow mucus. So you got that hardship takin care of belive me it's a life saver. Just flush your rectum 3 to 5 times till the water comes out clear. Then ya ass is shut for the rest of the day no physical leakage. But gas will still leak out. So to combat this a keto diet seems to releive gas completely I went from farming 100 times an hour to zero I mean I literally farted only one time in 2 weeks. Sadly though I'm a vegetarian so I can't use keto. Also another tip whole foods no grains. Eat a diet of no processed foods. I belive it is not your diet rather the chemicals they put in foods. So with hole foods you greatly reduce chemical attacks on your bowls. Whole foods are pretty much ear of corn sweet potatoes broccoli nothing in cans or boxes. Contact me you are 20 now so I don't feel like a pedifle. [email protected]


----------

